
Elizabeth Warren ramping up opposition to Pacific trade deal - walterbell
http://thehill.com/policy/finance/294892-warren-ramping-up-opposition-to-pacific-trade-deal
======
MollyR
I find this whole thing incomprehensible.

Obama is for it, but Warren,Hillary,Trump,Stein are not for it.

Bernie supporters don't trust Hillary to be against it. McAuliffe said Hillary
is actually for it.

Assange and Wikileaks say it will lead to the fascist rule of the oligarchy
controlling every small part of our lives.

Then there the whole eff stance on
it.[https://www.eff.org/issues/tpp](https://www.eff.org/issues/tpp)

I find it all so mind boggling.

~~~
nabla9
The best analysis comes from actual expert in international trade:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/28/opinion/krugman-no-big-
dea...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/28/opinion/krugman-no-big-deal.html)

~~~
MollyR
I just can't believe Krugman because of a bunch of articles I've read about
the secrecy involved. I don't understand how any one actually knows anything
about it.

[http://www.vox.com/cards/trans-pacific-partnership/what-
is-t...](http://www.vox.com/cards/trans-pacific-partnership/what-is-the-trans-
pacific-partnership)

[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/may/04/ttip-t...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/may/04/ttip-
tpp-trade-deals-secrecy-greenpeace-leak)

[http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2015/04/13/tpp_trans...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2015/04/13/tpp_trans_pacific_partnership_the_public_deserves_to_know_what_s_in_the.html)

~~~
who_by_water
What? The agreement was negotiated in secret, as is convention to prevent
interference during negotiation. The full text has been available for a few
months now. It's right here: [https://ustr.gov/trade-agreements/free-trade-
agreements/tran...](https://ustr.gov/trade-agreements/free-trade-
agreements/trans-pacific-partnership/tpp-full-text)

~~~
MollyR
wow thanks.

------
dgllghr
While in general I'm not opposed to free trade, I think this is the right move
because of what I've read about the TPP specifically. But I rarely read
anything positive about it. Could someone who knows more about the TPP explain
what the positives of the deal would be?

~~~
jugg1es
Well, one point is that if the US decides not to ratify it or takes too long,
there is a competing agreement that China has proposed that would give greater
trade freedom to China, and their proposal has far less in terms of ecological
and human rights protections. Not to mention that it would mean that the US
loses a bunch of leverage against China economically.

~~~
labster
So ultimately we have a choice between losing human rights protections to
China, or losing human rights protections to corporations. Thanks, Obama.

------
CalRobert
This title would benefit from using Warren's full name. I initially thought
perhaps they meant Warren Buffet.

~~~
thesimpsons1022
how often do people use first names like that?

~~~
CalRobert
In HN titles, not rarely.

